# hi, I want to know if I got all the computer parts...



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm ready to order the computer case, psu, cpu, motherboard, ram, video card, hdd, dvd burner, and floppy disk. Is that everything?

Oh and, my video card is a directx 10. Will I be able to play directx 9 games and older? Cause my friend is having trouble playing games on his vista pc w/ a directx 10 card. I'm not sure if its the vista thats giving him the problems or the card.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

It is Vista that is giving him the trouble. I have a 8800GTX right now on a Windows XP and it runs DX9 games right now (Only windows Vista supports DX10). Just because a video card says DX10 does not mean it cant run anything else. It just means it could run DX9 DX8 etc. and the all new DX10.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What are the specs so we can make sure its good.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

its the ati radeon hd 2900 xt 512mb PCIe 16x


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your main component is your power supply and you will be looking at a minimum of 750w from a quality brand for the 2900


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

yea, im lookin to buy a 1000w psu


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3127371&CatId=2535 sorry newegg is down


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

oh thank you for the psu suggestion. Now I don't know which one is better, the one I was about to get, which is this one *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256020*
or the one u just showed me


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I am honestly not sure i dont know what types of silverstones are good (the thermaltake is a good one if no one esle comes in stating if the other is good.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Both are solid units. If you want to get the highest end unit look for the PC Power and Cooling Turbo-Cool 1000w.

What are the other specs? As of right now the 8800GTX and Ultra are more powerful than the 2900XT.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

im going to get the ASUS p5k3 deluxe motherboard, Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6850 Kentsfield 3.0GHz, OR, if that cpu comes out to be too much I might get the Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 Conroe 3.0GHz, 2gb ddr3 1333Mhz super talent. And I'm going to get a Seagate Barracuda 1TB hdd


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

OH so we are going for super power?


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

yep, yep, a hardcore gaming machine that will last for years, lol.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Then if i were you i would by every thnig and 1 8800 gts then buy a 9800 when they come out around the begining of next year as the $580 one is sapposed to be 3 times faster then a 8800 ultra


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Don't waste your money on DDR3, go with a dual channel pair of DDR2 667 MHz DIMMs which will have the same overall performance as DDR3 1333 MHz in single channel.

Also, 0wn3d has a point about the G90, it would be advisable to wait for that. It will be worth it even if you only go with an 8800GTS 320 MB now.

One more thing I want to point out. Get two 500 GB hard disks instead of one 1 TB hard disk so you can backup data and have two mediums. Even better, go with 2 x 250 GB and 1 x 500 GB. Or do what I usually do, get a small drive (160 GB - 200 GB) for Windows and then add a few larger drives like then two 320 GB - 400 GB drives.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

oh, I was going to use the 1TB for windows and my games and use a 500gb ext hdd that I have now for backup


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Remember, more hard disks = more redundancy. If you get two 500 GB hard disks you will simply have more backup options. Put Windows on one and games on the other. That way, if your games drive crashes, at least your Windows installation will still be working and you can restore your games from the 500 GB external. See where I am going with this?


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

yea, I see. That is a good idea


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

oh i forgot to mention, the reason why I want to get the radeon 2900, is because I want to be able to use cross fire and get two cards, which will give me 1gb ram vram (I think). But is the 8800 gts better than both of the ati cards put together? I'm confused cause some people say ati is better, other say geforce is better. A person in newegg reviewed the radeon 2900 and said he ran tests on just 1 radeon 2900 and saw that it gave a better performance than the 8800gts.

I'm sorry for the double post, my above post wouldn't let me edit


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

My point was you should get a 8800 gts right now and w8 for nvidia's new card lineup coming begining of next year, they should be 3 times faster then a 8800 ultra thats a 9800 that should be coming


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Right now Crossfire and SLi are really not worth the money for either company's DX10 lineup. Listen to 0wn3d about the G90 which is going to be extremely powerful.

The latest ATi drivers have boosted the 2900XT to a little better than the 8800GTS 640 MB, but they have been unstable in some situations. The older drivers are more stable but they have much less performance.

Take a look at these charts with the Catalyst 7.1 which is stable but offers lower performance:
http://www23.tomshardware.com/graphics_2007.html?modelx=33&model1=707&model2=857&chart=318

The 2900XT is beat by the 8800GTS 320 MB.

To be safe go with an 8800GTS now and wait for the G90.


----------



## theReaper0908 (Oct 27, 2005)

ok thanks alot. Then I will wait for the g90.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a question about the 9800 series cards you guys are talking about. When they do come out isnt it true that you will need an amazing processor and RAM to support those speeds? Because as of right now my 8800GTX is backed up by my Intel Core 2 Dou E6850 3.0Ghz and still isnt running to its full potential. In the Crysis Beta I get an average of 45FPS with everything turned ALL the way up while in Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 2142 I have an average FPS of well over 100. Plus also the isn't Nvidia coming out with the 8900s to beat the 9800 series by ATI? If so wouldn't these cards be HUGE and take up loads of power? Because I know right now to run 2x8800GTX it take 1000Watts of power. If they make a card 3x as fast as an ultra wouldnt the PSU requirements sky rocket to like 2000watts???


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I doubt that even a G90 will be bottlenecked by an E6850. Remember, more and more rendering is shifting to the CPU, especially with DX10 where the physics are done on the GPU instead of the CPU. In the future we will see CPU bottlenecks becoming less and less common as more of the rendering load and calculations shift from the CPU to the GPU.


----------

